#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Pretty Good in Puerto Galera (Sept 2016)

## katie23

Hi all, the previous weeks were very hectic and stressful, but the good thing was that I had a few days off after.  So I decided to check out Puerto Galera in the neighboring island of Mindoro, since I've never been there. In the spirit of promoting tourism, I'll put up a few pics and some of my impressions of the place. I'll try to do this thread while the memories are fresh, I'm not too swamped with work, and my internet cooperates! 

Cheers!

----------


## katie23

Puerto Galera is a neighboring island a few km south of Luzon. To get there, one has to go to Batangas City Pier, then take a banca (boat). The boat ride takes 1hr to 1hr 30 min, depending on the port chosen. 

To get to the Batangas pier, if coming from the airport you can take a taxi (you'll have to pre-negotiate the fare, as it's not really in their route) or you could take a bus (for the backpackers). There are many buses going to the Batangas pier.

Mindoro island is divided into two provinces, Mindoro Oriental and Mindoro Occidental. Puerto Galera is located in the former. Here's a map for reference.



Mindoro island has two large ports: Calapan which is in the northern part, and Bulalacao (means wishing star) in the southern part. From both ports, one can ride ferries to get to Caticlan port, which is near Boracay island, if one wishes to do island-hopping.  

I did the Caticlan->Bulalacao->Calapan->Batangas route last January, when I was getting back to Luzon from the island of Panay - traveled by land and ferries. We call the ferries RORO - Roll On, Roll Off. There's a story for that trip, but that's for another thread (if I am able to make it!).

----------


## katie23

As with my previous threads, I'll post some pics of the journey to the place, because I believe that traveling is also about the journey, and not just the destination!  :Smile: 

The last time I was in Batangas pier was in early January. The place was a "chokas" (to quote our Antipodean friends) because people, including myself, were all coming back from the xmas holidays. 

This time, the place was much more sedate. This is a truck carrying motorbikes to the ferries, cos ppl in the islands need motorbikes too! 



These cars were also going to the ferries. The ferries have a large hold below, where the buses, cars and trucks fit in. The people get off their vehicles and stay on deck. These pics were taken from the bus; I had the window seat.

----------


## katie23

Puerto Galera is good for a quick island getaway if one is from Luzon. Batangas port is easy to reach. No flight is needed, so it's cheaper to reach than Boracay island (which needs a flight from Clark or Manila, or an O/N ship from Batangas). 

Alighting from the bus - here's the bus station at the port. The building in the distance is the pier.


The Customs building is nearby - people have to pay duties (and tea money, heh).

----------


## katie23

You'll know you're in a port when you see ships; it's not rocket science. lol


Montenegro shipping lines is a big local company - they transport buses, trucks, people, etc throughout the islands. Saw a lot of Montenegro ships during my trip to the Visayas last December/January. 

No naked lights - so the lights have to be clothed?! lol

----------


## katie23

This is Terminal 2, for the ships headed to Caticlan port and Boracay.


I needed to go to Terminal 3, for the boats to Puerto Galera.

----------


## katie23

Some reminders for the port employees


At Terminal 3, you'll come across some adverts from the shipping lines.

----------


## katie23

Came across some kpop ppl also about to go on holiday


Bought my ticket from here - Minolo shipping lines


There are other lines 


Make sure you know which port you're going to, as there are three (Sabang, Muelle and White Beach) - so know the address of your resort if you have pre-booked.

----------


## katie23

Ticket offices for those going to Calapan


You need to go through that door

----------


## katie23

At this point, I needed to go to the loo. I was pleasantly surprised to find it clean and well-maintained. (It's good that my taxes and terminal fees are put into good use!)


It was a bit early when I got to the port, so the place was nearly deserted. It got filled up quickly after.

----------


## katie23

In case you get a bit peckish, there's Mister Donut & Greenwich Pizza.


Saw these adverts for Chinese tour groups  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

Some k-pop ppl again


These port employees were going gaga over this baby. 


There will be hidden gems in this thread, so watch out.  :Wink: 
Betty, in case you're reading this, there are sexy goats for you too!  :bananaman:

----------


## katie23

Time to board the boat!


I boarded the boat early, so I was seated in the front-facing seat. There are side-facing seats too. 


It was the Sunday of a three-day weekend, so there were many weekenders, both local and foreign (mostly young backpackers).

----------


## katie23

My destination was Muelle Pier and it took 1hr 15 min to get there. If going to White Beach, prolly add 15 min to the journey. The boat ride was uneventful and I was asleep through half of it. Here's approaching the island... I was struck by how very green it looked..  :Smile: 


Weekenders alighting from the boat

----------


## katie23

Some scenes from the vicinity of Muelle pier
 

The sun was bright, the seas and skies were blue. Good times ahead!  :bananaman:

----------


## katie23

These were peeps waiting to board the boat to go back to Batangas


From the pier, you'll pass by some small restos

----------


## katie23

You'll pass by the requisite souvenir shops too  :Smile: 


Beer o' clock for these guys  :Wink: 

I saw that one gave me the evil eye. Maybe he's a fluke look-alike. Heh...

----------


## katie23

This is where I stayed - Badladz Dive Resort. It's a 3-minute walk from the Muelle Pier, so easy-peasy, didn't need to take a trike (tricycle) to get there. I booked it via Agoda and since it was low season, rates were 40% off. Great!  :Smile: 


These exterior shots were taken in the late afternoon; it was cloudy by that time.
The (discounted) rate that I got was ~20 usd/night, regular & walk-in rate is ~29 usd.
I'm converting at 1 USD = 47.5 Php.

----------


## katie23

Pics of the gaff (thanks to Terry for that word).  :Wink: 



The room was clean and comfortable, very nice.  :Smile: 
It's ~ 5x3.5m, so not exactly a shoe box. I've had smaller rooms. 
My only complaint was that the water pressure wasn't too strong on the 2nd floor, so the shower is a bit slow, but other than that, good location, good views, good vibes.  :bananaman:

----------


## crocman

Top stuff Katie.

Looks a bit easier to get to than Boracay and I hear the diving is supposed to be better as well.

My youngest brother is supposed to be going to stay in Sabang in December. I will show him your thread.

----------


## katie23

This was my view for my holiday. Very scenic and peaceful. Heard the tweet of birds too. 
(The real tweet, not social media tweets on Twitter.)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy: 

View of Muelle Pier


View of the harbor/harbour


I write and speak in Merkin English, since the Phils was a US colony (but before that, it was a Spanish colony). 
For the UK spelling nazis, you can go stuff it.  :Very Happy:   ::usaflag1::

----------


## misskit

Very nice place, katie. Are you a diver?

----------


## katie23

@croc - Cheers! Have you been to PG? I don't dive, so I can't comment on that, but I did see some farang/kano with diving gear on the boat ride back to Batangas. Pics of that later.  :Wink: 

For diving, people usually stay at Sabang beach, but the beach there is grotty & short - not a good place if you want a beach with nice views. There are many resorts, bars & clubs in Sabang - it's the party place. If you want a large beach, then I would recommend White Beach, as it's similar to White Beach in Boracay (but on a smaller scale). Plenty of small restos, watering holes and resorts, similar to Station 2 of Boracay, but with a more provincial & laid-back vibe. 

The place I stayed at was in between Sabang & White Beach, which was nice too, as it was central, near the pier, and I got to explore both places. Actually, my adventurous feet led me to many places in just 3 days!  :Smile:  

Badladz dive resort organizes dives too, if that's your purpose. 

Badladz Dive Resort has sister resorts, Badladz beach resort & Badladz apartments. If you want a really beach side resort, I would recommend the Badladz beach resort.  It has a small pool, resto & beach access. If staying long term, then I'd recommend Badladz apartments, since it has a ref (fridge) & cooking area. Pics of those later. The beach resort & apartments are a bit isolated, though, from other restos, bars or attractions. But then it's easy to hire trikes, so no problemo.  :Wink:

----------


## katie23

> Very nice place, katie. Are you a diver?


Hi misskit! No, I'm not a diver, I just went to PG to chill. I'm a hiker, though, and I'm happy to say that I did a short trek/hike on this trip, to see a small waterfalls! That capped my vacay very nicely.  :Smile: 

I chose this resort because it had good reviews, the pics were nice online, and reasonably priced! I also wanted somewhere a bit quiet, not too touristy, so this fit the bill. Baas Babelas, another member here who asked me for travel tips, also stayed at this place earlier this year and he had good comments about the place too. 

More pics later of the waterfalls (I went to two!) and of the touristy areas. Cheers!

----------


## katie23

More pics of the gaff. 

My room was on the 2nd floor (again, US reference). My first floor = ground floor. I've always thought it weird that in UK/European parlance, 1/F is my 2nd floor. Heh.  :Smile: 

If you're staying here, ask for a 2nd floor room as the views are better.

----------


## katie23

*Disclaimer - this is NOT my photo.* I got this from the Agoda listing of Badladz dive resort. I don't know if this is the same falls, but you can also go swimming in Aninuan falls.



According to my guide, there's an Infinity Farm and Infinity Resort. The "farm" has lots of waterfalls (but I don't know if manmade or natural).  I didn't check that out due to time constraints. Maybe next time...

----------


## katie23

There's a lot of plant life in the vicinity. I felt very leafy that day.  :Very Happy:  (please do not quote this post)

----------


## katie23

After I've had my fill of the falls and surrounds, it was time to head back to the main road. The walk back was shorter, since it was downhill and I didn't take pics anymore.

----------


## katie23

So we got back on the motorbike and headed for Muelle Pier. On the way to the falls, I saw two large resorts, so I took pics of them on the way back. This is Tamaraw Resort Hotel.  It has a pool & its own beach access, from what I saw on Agoda.


Tamaraw Resort is beside Aninuan Beach Resort, which also has beach access.


These two resorts have beach access, but they are a bit isolated and away from other establishments, the town center or the bars/clubs in Sabang beach. So if you want a quiet holiday, then these would fit the bill, I think.

----------


## katie23

This road leads to Aninuan and other villages.


We were headed this way - to the town center and Muelle Pier, where my gaff was located.


That's all for now.  To be continued...

----------


## katie23

Hi all, thanks for the luv and greens. It was a busy week, and I'm glad it's over! I work Saturdays too, but I have a free day mid-week - so not too bad. And I'm going shopping with some friends later! Yay!  :bananaman: 

So, as a weekend bonus (heh), I'll post a special pic, prolly for a limited time only. I don't like  leaving pics of me around for a long time here. Taken under the coconut trees, on the way back to the main road. Please DO NOT QUOTE this post!

----------


## katie23

So after visiting Sabang beach and trekking to the small falls, it was time to head back to the dive resort and do stuff before checking out. I had a quick shower, brunch, bought ticket, packed stuff - not necessarily in order. After checking out, I waited for a bit at the pier. Here are some pics taken while waiting for the boat.

View of the yachts and a peanut seller nearby


Btw, Badladz Dive Resort is right beside the Coast Guard office

----------


## katie23

View of the yachts. I never got tired of this view.  :Smile: 


Time to board!

----------


## katie23

Bye bye Badladz... I hope to see you again. If not you, then your sister (the beach resort).  :Smile: 


Hello skipper's chair!

----------


## katie23

I took note of this - that the front seats were reserved for seniors. It's nice that in PI, there's special treatment (and respect) for seniors. My mom (who's Viet, but is now a Fil citizen) appreciated this, especially when she visited her birth country recently. She said that in VN, there's no special treatment for seniors like 20% discounts, priority lanes in offices, etc. Here in PI, my mom gets treated nicely (usually) and I've noticed it too. In one instance, we were in a mall and needed to take a leak. The lady at the front of the queue gave way for my mom - because she understood that seniors' bladders need emptying immediately! That was nice of her (the lady in the queue). 

I know that in other countries, there are reserved seats too -  for seniors, handicapped and pregnant women, but not in all countries that I've visited. And sometimes the rules are not enforced.... Anyway, here's the pic.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

View of yachts from the boat


My boatmates from Muelle pier - just a few peeps. Boat got filled up in Sabang pier later.

----------


## katie23

These were taken on the way to Sabang pier. I think it's the same sandbar in Headwork's photos a few pages back.

----------


## katie23

View of the forest. I'm glad there are still forests in Mindoro. I hope the gov't preserves them so that the tamaraws can still have a home.


Some resorts along the coastline

----------


## katie23

Coconut trees and houses


Looks like a fishing village/community and not a resort

----------


## katie23

Sabang beach in the distance

----------


## katie23

Saw some divers about to go in


I think the dive instructor is telling them... don't f*** up underwater!  :Razz:

----------


## katie23

Saw Sabang Beach Club - looks like a pleasant place for a drink while watching the sunset.  I didn't like the vibe at Sabang, but if I stayed there, I wouldn't mind an afternoon or two in this area.

----------


## katie23

The boat got filled up with more passengers in Sabang pier. More pinoys, some k-pops and these three foringgas. Aussies, by the sound of them.  They were divers as they carried some gear with them.  Let's see... I'd hazard a guess that these are their TD lookalikes. From left to right - Loytoy, BLD and Grasshopper. Correct me if I'm wrong. Peace!  :Razz: 
 ::spin::

----------


## katie23

It was quite an "exciting" boat ride on the way back, as the sea was a bit choppy. I tried to catch forty winks, and woke up when we were near Batangas pier already. Disembarking at Batangas pier...


View of the sea from Batangas pier

----------


## katie23

It rained in Batangas. There was a slight weather disturbance up north, so I was glad to finish my holiday and be back in the "mainland".  


I chuckled a bit when I saw this. It's a DP world out there... heh!  :Razz:

----------


## katie23

So this is the end of this thread. Time to eat some hairy balls!  :Razz: 


Saw a fruit vendor on my way back to my real gaff and bought some. We call this fruit "rambutan", which is also its Indonesian name.   The PI cultivars came from Indonesia decades ago.  For the more geeky minded, the name is _Nephelium lappaceum_. The peso coin is for scale.  :Wink:  I think it's also grown in Thailand - what's its Thai name?

To those who made it until the end of this thread, cheers and happy Sunday!  :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Heh...Hairy balls...You're a riot, katie...Thanks again for the great thread...Happy Sunday to you, too...It's Saturday evening here in the Republic of Western Canada...

----------


## katie23

@bb - I like those hairy balls.  :Wink:  Bought some again this week. At P40/kg, it's cheap too - less than 1 usd. We used to have 2 trees of that, at my parents' place. But my dad has died, and so have the trees. But that's life!  :Smile:  At least I can still buy those red hairy balls in the market! 

Happy Sat evening to you in W. Canada. I have an ex-colleague there, near B.C. Cheers!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yeah, I like the hairy balls, too...The fruit kind...I mean the real fruit...The razzamatans, or whatever...Sheesh...

Cheers...

----------


## PAG

> I think it's also grown in Thailand - what's its Thai name?


Also called Rambutan Katie.   Enjoyed your thread very much.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> More cuteness for the thread. Male on the left, female on the right. They had their own caretaker. 
> 
> 
> A friend once asked me? What do you call a cross between a pitbull & a shi tzu? 
> Bonus "hansum/byuti" points for those who get the correct answer. Heh...


Err...shitz-pit...pit-shitz...bull-shitz ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

No worries Katie as I inherited a shit-poo or a poo-shit...half shitztu, have poodle.
(For whatever reason I don't trust him with cats.) 

In the States I had a chocolate labra-doodle. A fantastic intelligent, inquisitive, friendly dog that could swim for ages.

Terrific thread by the way, Katie!

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> 
>  I think it's also grown in Thailand - what's its Thai name?
> 
> 
> Also called Rambutan Katie.   Enjoyed your thread very much.


Thais don't call then Rambutans. They are called Ngo

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by katie23
> ...


Could be a province thing.   My wife calls them Rambutan, and when they're in season eats them by the kilo.

----------


## Shadows

Lovely pictures and thread, Katie.

I will have to try out Puerto Galera in the future.

----------


## katie23

@shadows - thanks for coming out of the shadows & posting on this thread. Welcome to the Bubalus bubalis board!  :Very Happy:   and yeah, you should check out PG sometime. 

@peecoffee - bonus points for you, for getting the right answer! Lol. When I was a kid, we had a terrier-pekingese-spitz-poodle mix. It ended up looking like a shi tzu. Very brave she was - barked fiercely at large dogs with that high-pitched voice of hers. Now, my mom has 4 native/soi dogs. They're quite ordinary but I love them dearly. They're very happy when I visit. Prolly bcos I give $$ for their dogfood. Lol. But nah, they're really veey loving & loyal dogs.  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

Bugger! Can't give any green to you, Katie. It seems I have to spread them around more.
Consider yourself totally greened in my case. Jeez, I'm a crawler, eh?

A great thread! 

By the way, I'd swap the age with the bloke you nominated in the pic as me, any day.

----------


## katie23

^you mean you're younger than that bloke in the pic? Lol. 

Thanks for the intended green. Your greens are good, but I need cash. Heh...

My boss will be visiting Dumaguete this xmas season. Let me know if you need tips.  

Have a great weekend (to everyone)!

----------


## zzzz

Very Good Tks.

----------


## porno frank

cool pics of pg. thx

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the recent bunps, frank & zzzz. Nice to know there's still interest in this thread. 

Btw, I forgot to say that upon arrival in Batangas port from PG, there are porters who can carry your stuff or who will offer taxis to Manila or the airport. So those who don't want to take the bus have a fast & easy way to get to Manila or airport.

----------


## bnice2me

It seems the pics are all missing, katie.  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

^sorry for that, MissT. Almost all of the pics in my travel threads have disappeared. Only pics remaining are in my Taiwan thread (later pages). I hosted my pics on Photobucket and some weeks ago, they changed their policy - no more free hotlinking. Many other posters' threads here (and in other forums where Photobucket was also used) lost their pics as well. 

I won't repost the pics anymore, since it will take too much time & effort - I have 11 or 12 pic threads here, and my net is slow. I'm posting from phone now. 

I stayed at Badladz Dive Resort in PG. Off-season rate was 20 usd/nite. High season rate is around 30 usd. Simple room, maybe 2-3 star quality. Had double bed, A/C, telly, own toilet & shower. It's a 3-min walk from Muelle Pier. I also checked out the sister resort, Badladz beach resort, which has its own beachfront property & pool. I used the pool & beach briefly. There's also Badladz apartments, for those who want longer stays or who want a kitchen. Badladz properties are owned by a Canadian guy & his Filipina wife. Pics on Agoda or their own site (just google). 

Puerto Galera is more provincial & laidback than Boracay. Boracay is more touristy, more pricey, but the sand is better (white powdery sand). In PG, the sand is cream-colored and not too fine. But if you want more nature stuff, PG is better. In my 3 days in PG,  I went to 3 diff beaches, saw marvelous views and visited 2 waterfalls. You can also go island-hopping & cave exploration (but can also do this in Boracay). 

I still have all the pics in my hard drive. Pics in Boracay thread have also disappeared. If you're interested & need my help, just give a shout out or PM.

----------


## bnice2me

^Thanks Katie, for the information. That sucks about PBucket making those changes. 
I have many PI friends who were previous colleagues who live in a variety of places in PI. I don't care to visit Borocay, as it is too touristy. I'd like to visit Palawan, Bohol, and Cebu (surrounding islands). I also sponsor a few children to attend school north of Manilla. I've read about a lot of recent violence in parts of PI. I don't know if I'd feel overly safe travelling around, what do you think?

----------


## Chico

Puerto Galeria was a great place back in the 90's, we used to go to Makati pick up a couple of girls take them down the beach and have a ball, we used to, change on a regular basis the flip flop girls are the best for a party.

Brings back many memories.

----------


## katie23

^I thought you don't read my travel threads, chico. Why are you here? I also saw that you had a post (first page) on my Boracay thread, as Horatio Hornblower. Shall I ask my Mom to chain the dogs if/when you arrive? How goes your amicable divorce? Heh...

----------


## Chico

Just bringing back memories of your country and how cheap the women were, though how insecure of other women.
Pity you ain't got many pics. :Smile: 

I still got mine but not allowed on here.

----------


## katie23

@MissT - Bohol, Cebu, Dumaguete are all safe, IMO. As for Palawan, just go to the known places like Puerto Princesa, El Nido (Nacpan beach) or Coron. There are limestone karsts in Palawan, similar to Halong Bay in Vietnam, but the water is much cleaner, accdg to a colleague who has been to both places. As to Mindanao, don't go there for now. 

Re: Boracay, yes it's very touristy, but the sand can't be beat. Caramoan island (in Bicol region) comes close, but it's still very primitive. Tents and huts only, no A/C. For backpackers, not flashpackers or hi-sos. Went to Caramoan last year, with friends. 

As to PG, it's a short trip from Manila, if you want to go to an island and not have to fly. Lots of buses from Manila to Batangas port, or you could hire a taxi from the airport, would cost you around 3K pesos - roughly 60 usd. Pre-negotiate price with the driver. 

Good onya for sponsoring kids to study. Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Chico, there are cheap & insecure women all over the world, not just in my country.  I reckon your divorce won't be cheap or easy, though. Better get that job in Turkmenistan. 

I still have all of my pics in my hard drive. Also on google drive, but won't send you the link. Just look at pics of PG on the net. Heh...

----------


## Chico

Just be careful of the terrorists on the islands.: confused:

And PG is full of them

----------


## Chico

> Chico, there are cheap & insecure women all over the world, not just in my country.  I reckon your divorce won't be cheap or easy, though. Better get that job in Turkmenistan. 
> 
> I still have all of my pics in my hard drive. Also on google drive, but won't send you the link. Just look at pics of PG on the net. Heh...


My divorce is going great the money I save could go to a cheap holiday in the phils, those guides are still very cheap too....

----------


## katie23

^great, good for you then. Go for a holiday in PI, everything vely vely cheap. I'll tell my friends to roll out the welcome mat for you. Heh.  :Smile: 

@missT - don't listen to chico, he's the resident clown. PG is safe. Saw lots of white expats there, specially Germans. They were drinking beer at White Beach. There were Koreans & some whities too on my boat back to Batangas port.  It was in the pics which disappeared.  Just don't go to Mindanao.

----------


## Chico

PG is safe how about the two Canadians last year or any other number of terrorism related happenings there

Terror group threatens to execute 2 Canadian men kidnapped in Philippines | Cana


And some travel tips for the south, are you sure you live in the Phils

https://badladz.com/as-a-foreigner-i...e-philippines/

----------


## katie23

^read my post to PB - I said, don't go to.Mindanao. That's in the south - do you know where it is? If not, go to google maps. 

As to the Canadian guys, I can't access the link. Says that the link is mot available for mobile devices. I'm on phone, so can't comment yet. 

The travel advisory that you posted is from Sean, the Canadian owner of Badladz. It's the resort that I stayed at. Even he said not to go to Mindanao, but that other islands, esp Puerto Galera, are safe. The probability of being stranded due to typhoons is higher than that of terrorism or kidnapping.  Some provinces and towns in the Visayas region are so sleepy and still very provincial, but very safe. 

As to Palawan, don't go to the south part of it. Graceless Fawn (another Filipina member on TD) lives there, and she doesn't advise travel there. As to Puerto Princesa, El Nido or Coron, they should be safe.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=Chico;3602448]

 are you sure you live in the Phils

htquote]

I do. Over 20 years. Without any problems at all.

----------


## Chico

> ^read my post to PB - I said, don't go to.Mindanao. That's in the south - do you know where it is? If not, go to google maps. 
> 
> As to the Canadian guys, I can't access the link. Says that the link is mot available for mobile devices. I'm on phone, so can't comment yet. 
> 
> The travel advisory that you posted is from Sean, the Canadian owner of Badladz. It's the resort that I stayed at. Even he said not to go to Mindanao, but that other islands, esp Puerto Galera, are safe. The probability of being stranded due to typhoons is higher than that of terrorism or kidnapping.  Some provinces and towns in the Visayas region are so sleepy and still very provincial, but very safe. 
> 
> As to Palawan, don't go to the south part of it. Graceless Fawn (another Filipina member on TD) lives there, and she doesn't advise travel there. As to Puerto Princesa, El Nido or Coron, they should be safe.


Katie the hills in PG are renown for terrorist organizations and have been for over 30 yrs,  the first time I went there the locals advised all not to go into the hills.if you took the time to look around you may find Embassies are warning persons about travelling to the south.

----------


## katie23

^If PB ever decides to go to PG, then I wouldn't advise her to explore the hills. Just White Beach or Sabang Beach. Or chill at Badladz in Muelle Pier. Why would she want to go to the hills? Even I wouldn't want to go there. 

As to the South, the area that is referred to is Mindanao island. That's the South - majorly Muslim area. Mindanao is in a state of Martial Law now, because of the fighting in Marawi city. I wouldn't advise anyone to go there, and am aware of the travel advisories by embassies. 

As to Bohol, Cebu, Dumaguete - the islands PB referred to, these are not considered as South. They are in the Visayas region, which is considered as Central Phils. There's even a uni, Central Visayas State Uni. See a map.

----------


## bnice2me

^Okay cheers for the info, and to Chico as well.  :Smile: 
I have a friend that teaches in Cebu and another friend who just bought a house in Cebu. I definitely want to fly there and check out nearby islands..any recommendations?

----------


## Chico

ask the two Canadians if it's safe. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

phew I'm sure if you ask Davis he could put you straight he's in the security business

Beggars belief how little you know about your own country.

----------


## katie23

@PB - PG is in an island (Mindoro island) south of Manila, but it's not considered as southern Phils. Southern Phils refers to Mindanao island. Davao city is in Mindano - that's where Pres. Duterte is from. Go check it on a map, see for yourself. Or you could beliwve Chico's fear- mongering. 

If your friends are in Cebu, you could do Cebu & Bohol provinces, if you have around a week. There are ferries shuttling ppl (catamarans, accdg to my boss who's from there). From Manila, fly into Cebu, then go to Bohol, fly out of Bohol, or vice versa. 

In Cebu city, you could see the sights (takes 1-2 days). Or go to Oslob town to see the butanding (whales).  In Bohol, there's the Loboc river tour, also a wildlife sanctuary with tarsiers. Or you could stay at Alona beach - it's nice & a chill place, accdg to a friend. 

Re: Bohol, BLD has a pic thread on it. "Banca, beach babes" or similar. He brought his family to Boracay & Bohol.

The Visayas region - where Cebu & Bohol are - is mostly Christian, and should be safe. I haven't read the article abt the Canadians, but I'm guessing that they went to Mindanao.

----------


## bnice2me

^Cheers, katie.  :Smile: 
I see that most pic threads are missing pics now that pb made a switch.  :Sad:

----------


## Chico

Terrorism

Terrorists are very likely to try to carry out attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist groups continue to plan attacks and have the capacity and the intent to carry out attacks at any time and anywhere in the country, including in the capital Manila and in places visited by foreigners, such as airports, shopping malls, public transport, including the metro system and places of worship. Attacks have been carried out using improvised explosive devices and small arms.

Explosions occurred in the Quiapo area of Manila on 28 April and 6 May 2017, resulting in fatalities. The motive for these attacks remains unclear.

On 28 November 2016, an improvised explosive device was found close to the US embassy in Manila. The device was made safe by police. Explosions at a boxing match in Hilongos, Leyte (Visayas) injured over 30 people on 28 December 2016.

There are several terrorist groups operating in the Philippines that continue to pose a threat. These groups include: New People’s Army (NPA), the Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG), Jemaah Islamiyah (JI) and other associated groups. Elements within the two main insurgent groups, the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) and the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF), continue to pose a security threat. A splinter group of the MILF, the Bangsamoro Islamic Freedom Fighters (BIFF), has been responsible for a number of attacks on the Philippine military and security services. Some groups have pledged allegiance to Daesh (formally referred to as ISIL) and are likely to regard westerners as legitimate targets.

Commercial shipping companies have been advised to adopt heightened vigilance when navigating the Sulu and Celebes Sea. The Regional Co-operation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP) advise all ships to re-route from the area where possible. Most maritime incidents occur in the Sulu Sea in the area between Mindanao, the Sulu archipelago, Palawan and Sabah (Malaysia). Boats travelling to and from offshore islands and dive sites are possible targets.

Civilian targets in Mindanao have been attacked and there remains a heightened threat of attacks throughout the Mindanao island group. A bomb attack on a market in Davao City killed more than a dozen people on 2 September 2016. An explosion in Aleosan, North Cotabato injured 6 people on 29 December 2016.

Terrorist groups have threatened to attack passenger ferries and other vessels, particularly those operating from Mindanao. You should avoid using public transport throughout Mindanao.

There is considered to be a heightened threat of terrorist attack globally against UK interests and British nationals, from groups or individuals motivated by the conflict in Iraq and Syria. You should be vigilant at this time.

Find out more about the global threat from terrorism, how to minimise your risk and what to do in the event of a terrorist attack.

Kidnapping
Kidnapping could occur anywhere. There’s been an increase in kidnapping of foreign nationals since late 2015, with a number of new cases involving terrorist groups. Some hostages, including foreign nationals, have been murdered. It’s likely that terrorist groups continue to plan kidnap operations against western nationals in the region.

This threat extends throughout the Philippines, both on land and at sea, but is particularly acute in the southern Philippines. This includes Mindanao, the Sulu archipelago, Palawan and central Visayas region, including Siquijor and Dumaguete, and extends to coastal resorts, dive sites, and offshore areas in the nearby waters of the Sulu Sea and Celebes Sea.

Foreigners have been targeted in rural, urban and coastal areas, on private boats, in marinas and resorts. The threat of kidnapping isn’t confined to terrorist strongholds, and kidnaps may be opportunistic. Kidnap groups have sought to expand their reach including by working with affiliates to abduct foreign nationals from one area of the Philippines before transporting the victims to another.

In May 2017, the Philippines authorities reported that they had received unsubstantiated but credible information that the terrorist group Abu Sayyaf may be about to conduct kidnaps in the Sulu Sea, including around the island of the Sulu archipelago (Philippines) and the seas/islands off the east coast of Sabah (Malaysia). Any vessels sailing in the area could be targeted. You should carefully consider travel plans and be especially vigilant at this time.

On 9 May 2017, the US Embassy in Manila advised its citizens it had received “credible information that terrorist groups may be planning to conduct kidnapping operations targeting foreign national in the areas of Palawan Province, Philippines, to include Puerto Princesa City, and the areas surrounding Puerto Princesa Subterranean River National Park”. You should carefully consider travel plans, and be especially vigilant in these areas.

On 11 and 12 April 2017, Philippine authorities clashed with heavily armed individuals in Inabanga, Bohol, resulting in fatalities. This was in response to information that a group was planning to conduct kidnappings in the area.

Commercial shipping companies have been advised to adopt heightened vigilance when navigating the Sulu and Celebes Seas. Most maritime incidents occur in the Sulu Sea in the area between Mindanao, the Sulu archipelago, Palawan and Sabah (Malaysia). The Regional Co-operation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP) advise all ships to re-route from the area where possible.

The long-standing policy of the British government is not to make substantive concessions to hostage takers. The British government considers that paying ransoms and releasing prisoners increases the risk of further hostage taking.

----------


## Chico

Martial law is in place in the south these organizations are on the move constantly and move from island to island and to the main land it ain't even started yet in the phils, you truly are kidding yourself.

They strike where and how they want.

----------


## bnice2me

^Just insane... 
I often speak to a friend who visits north of Manilla quite often as her father is the principal of a school there. She tells me that over the last few months, that people will rob and kill foreigners more than ever before due to the violence that you are talking about. She told me not to visit there at the moment.

----------


## Chico

I've got a friend who lives there, and he says we ain't hearing half the stuff that's going on, he seriously thinking of moving on.

Go to Myanmar try the Phils when it gets sorted which maybe never.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

[QUOTE=katie23;3602540]


I

Re: Bohol, BLD has a pic thread on it. "Banca, beach babes" or similar. He brought his family to Boracay /QUOTE]All.of my pics will disappear soon. Got an email from.photobucket telling me that as a paying customer my account will be grandfathered when it comes up to renewal. I will.see what they are offering but if it's anywhere close the the $399.they have been demanding then they can get fucked. Of to china for 11 days on Wednesday. Might try imgur for my pics. If it to hard then maybe not. Never managed to get my head around the gallery on TD

----------


## Davis Knowlton

It's scary here. Everyone should stay home.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Puts me right of returning. NOT

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^You were exempt in my warning.

----------


## bnice2me

> It's scary here. Everyone should stay home.


I'll still visit, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

It's OK Davis has his arsenal of weapons.

----------


## Chico

> Puts me right of returning. NOT


They don't just want your Handbag there.

----------


## TizMe

White Beach @ Puerto Galera

----------


## GracelessFawn

Stay safe.  Keep a low profile.  Might keep you relatively safe if you travel from resort to resort via package instead of legging everything.

----------


## katie23

^thanks for the pics, Tizme. My pics on this thread (and others) are all gone, due to the Photobucket purge earlier this year.  

Re: Puerto Galera and Boracay, it's peak season again since schools will be out soon due to the Christmas holidays. 

Again, if anyone wants to go to PG, just take a bus, taxi or Grab/Uber from Manila to the Batangas city port. Bus fare from Manila costs ~200 PHP/pax, one way.  You'll be safe in PG as long as you stay in the touristy areas - White Beach, Sabang Beach or Muelle pier.  When I was there, I saw some white expats drinking beer at a watering hole near white beach. 

When I made this thread, it was 47.5 PHP = 1 USD. Now it's ~51 PHP = 1 USD. That's the Duterte admin.... Rates are good for expats & OFWs + their families, but not for ordinary Pinoys...

----------


## TizMe

I go to Mindoro quite frequently as my GF comes from there.

Many of the towns that we visit I'm the only white face for miles. 
Even trecked up to visit some Mangyan tribes.
At 191cm its difficult to just blend in, but I've never had any hint of a problem.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> When I made this thread, it was 47.5 PHP = 1 USD. Now it's ~51 PHP = 1 USD. That's the Duterte admin.... Rates are good for expats & OFWs + their families, but not for ordinary Pinoys...


And I appreciate it.....

----------


## katie23

I'm uploading again some old pics from my PG trip, for reference.  They were purged during the "Photobucket fiasco" last year. 

Batangas port

----------


## katie23

The boat to PG

----------


## katie23

Approaching the island & disembarking from boat at Muelle Pier

----------


## katie23

Stayed at this place - Badladz Dive Resort, 3 min walk from Muelle Pier

----------


## katie23

Views from the balcony - could see Muelle pier from my room

----------


## katie23

In the afternoon, took a tricycle (trike) to go to White Beach. It was Sept (off-season) and it was cloudy during afternoons.

----------


## katie23

Some establishments and massage ladies

----------


## katie23

Something for millenials to post on social media accounts  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## katie23

Views from White Beach... will post again when I've more time...

----------


## Switch

Thanks for this update Katie. I am planning another Phil’s visit in the near future and this fits my need to avoid cities quite nicely.

----------


## katie23

^Cheers Chas/switch. If you plan to stay long term (few weeks or months), PG is great I think. It's on an island, but easy enough to go to Manila & the airport (1h on boat then 2h bus/taxi/Grab-Uber from Batangas port to Airport. Saw quite a few yermans in PG. 

Badladz Dive resort has 2 sisters: Badladz Beach Resort & Badladz apartments. The beach resort has its own beachfront property.  The apartments are ~200m away. Clients of the apartments can use the pool & beach of the resort. If staying long term, I'd recommend the apartments. Pics later when I have time & laptop (am posting from phone now); I used the pool of the resort. You can also look at Badladz through Agoda or their own website.

----------


## Switch

^Thanks for that Katie. I’m looking for a bolt hole to escape Indonesia’s Muslim fest of Ramadan which covers May/June this year.

----------


## katie23

^you can also look at Jack Daniel apartments in Sabang Beach. (Yes, that's the real name. Lol) Sabang beach is the party area, lots of bars & clubs. It's on Agoda too. 

The Badladz apartments are far from entertainment areas. You need a trike or motorbike to get to most of the restos. But if you want peace & quiet, then you'll get it. It's near the town proper (bayan) where there's a market where you can buy stuff if you want to cook your own food.

P.s. Check also Sabang Bungalow House and Villa Sabang, both on Agoda. Both have apartment-type places.  (I'm also looking at places to stay in PG for a short vacay.)

----------


## Switch

> ^you can also look at Jack Daniel apartments in Sabang Beach. (Yes, that's the real name. Lol) Sabang beach is the party area, lots of bars & clubs. It's on Agoda too. 
> 
> The Badladz apartments are far from entertainment areas. You need a trike or motorbike to get to most of the restos. But if you want peace & quiet, then you'll get it. It's near the town proper (bayan) where there's a market where you can buy stuff if you want to cook your own food.
> 
> P.s. Check also Sabang Bungalow House and Villa Sabang, both on Agoda. Both have apartment-type places.  (I'm also looking at places to stay in PG for a short vacay.)


Let me know where you decide to stay, so I can choose somewhere else.




















I don’t want to be accused of stalking.  :Wink:

----------


## TizMe

Not quite PG, this is the port of Calapan, about 50klm South East of PG.
The Supercats and OceanJet that operate between here and Batangas are more comfortable than the Bankas that go between PG & Batangas. (Especially if the weather isn't good)


This is the boat that we caught from Batangas direct to PG.

----------


## katie23

^thanx for the pics, Tizme. Looks like your boat landed on White Beach. Re: Calapan port, I've only been there at night (due to timing of the RORO), so it's interesting to see it during daytime. 

@switch - I plan to go to PG in April, so chances are, you won't be able to stalk me. Heh.  :Smile:  Btw, there are 3 places for the boats to dock in PG: White Beach, Muelle & Sabang - so you have to know where your resort/apartment is located, so that you'll know where to get off. Prices/fares for the boat are a bit different too, +/- 20 or 30 pesos depending on the distance.

----------


## TizMe

I'm also going back to Mindoro in March/ April Katie.

First we are going down south to Bulalacao, then Victoria, then a couple of nights at a quiet resort called Tuko Beach half way between PG and Abre de Ilog.

Tuko Beach can only be reached by banka, from either PG or AdI as there's no road access.

----------


## Switch

> I'm also going back to Mindoro in March/ April Katie.
> 
> First we are going down south to Bulalacao, then Victoria, then a couple of nights at a quiet resort called Tuko Beach half way between PG and Abre de Ilog.
> 
> Tuko Beach can only be reached by banka, from either PG or AdI as there's no road access.


Sounds perfect.

----------


## katie23

^^Cheers Tizme. Enjoy your vacay & hope you post pics afterwards!

Okay, so here are more pics of White Beach. In PG, WB has the largest span of beach & there are many restos.  The beach in Sabang is short and there  are many dive resorts & bars.

----------


## katie23

The next day, I hired a motorbike driver to take me to Tamaraw Falls.  Here are some views along the way.



3rd pic is a statue of V.Mary by the sea, 4th pic is a small beach called Aplaya Munti

----------


## Thailandbound

^Very beautiful, Katie. Thanks for the new pics to go with your story. 
Certainly makes me want to go to the Phils at some point soon. Thanks for your pm as well. What month would you recommend going to a place like Cebu and Manilla surroundings?

----------


## katie23

Tamaraw Falls and vicinity

----------


## katie23

The I "heart" PG sign for photo ops. Second pic is a statue of the tamaraw, _Bubalus mindorensis (_the waterfalls is named after it).  It's slightly smaller than the ordinary buffalo (_Bubalus bubalis_) and has differently shaped horns. It's an endangered species and native to the island of Mindoro, where PG is located.

----------


## katie23

@TB: Jan-Feb are cool months, so it's nice to go around, not too hot. March to May are summer months, so they're hot and humid (also peak months for resorts so higher prices).  June to November are monsoon months, so you'll be taking a risk weather-wise.  December is xmas season, peak months too for tourists & Filipinos working abroad who come home to visit their families.  

This PG visit was made in September, off season, so low prices for resorts. I was lucky that there was no typhoon then, but it sometimes rained in the afternoon.  With climate change and all, it's up to you. Last year, we had 2 typhoons pre-xmas, so I really can't say that Dec is typhoon-free. But the week between xmas & new year were typhoon free and generally a good holiday week. Toss a coin...  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

In the afternoon, I went to the sister resort, Badladz Beach Resort to try the pool and beach. It's in the same area as Badladz Apartments (very quiet neighborhood), available for long-term stays.  Website is badladz dot com, but they're also on Agoda & Booking.

----------


## katie23

Badladz Beach Resort. The staff knew of my arrival, so I was able to use the facilities. From the apartment to the beach resort, it's ~150m.

----------


## katie23

More of Badladz - it's a beachfront property. The owners are a Canadian guy & his Filipina wife. Staff were very accommodating.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

Thanks for these Katie. I have exchanged emails with the owners. Looking positive.

----------


## katie23

^no probs, chas. Glad to help. You owe me an iced coffee. Heh.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Good thread Katie

----------


## Topper

We've missed you around here Katie!  Thanks!

----------


## katie23

Update to this thread...

Visited Puerto Galera for a few days in April during Holy Week/ Easter holidays. There were a few changes, but still a good & easy place to get to, away from the city.

Since it was peak season for travelling & being summer season, the port in Batangas was chock full of people. We arrived there around 11 am and had to wait for the 3 pm ferry, as all other ferries were fully booked (no online booking, sigh).

We sailed on a ferry.  No overcrowding and it had assigned seats and life jackets for each passenger (under the seat), so better safety all around. Unlike 3 years ago, wherein the large "bangka" (outrigger boat) was used, and can be prone to overcrowding.

----------


## katie23

Schedule of trips


Thanks to whoever will repost...

----------


## katie23

Arrival in Muelle Port. Only one port was operational at that time, since Sabang port was still under renovation.

----------


## katie23

Since my friends and I were not first timers on PG, we decided to explore more of the island and not just the beach.

The next day, we decided to visit/trek to Talipanan Falls and the Iraya Mangyan community. Iraya Mangyan is a sub-group of the Mangyan tribe. The Mangyan are native/indigenous to the island of Mindoro.

----------


## katie23

We hired a trike (tricycle) to take us to Talipanan Falls. This is the view of White Beach (largest beach in PG) from the highway.

----------


## katie23

To reach Talipanan Falls, you'll have to pass by the Iraya Mangyan Village and get a guide. Our guide was a local tribesman.






^our guide

----------


## katie23

Trek to Talipanan Falls




^first pool, downstream. Some kids were swimming

----------


## katie23

Reached the 2nd (lower) level of the falls after 40 minutes. Since it was dry season, water level was low. 


^local kid

----------


## Norton

> We sailed on a ferry








> Schedule of trips

----------


## katie23

Climbed the rocks to reach the 1st level of the falls


^small falls; it was dry season

----------


## Norton

> Arrival in Muelle Port. Only one port was operational at that time, since Sabang port was still under renovation.

----------


## Norton

> Since my friends and I were not first timers on PG, we decided to explore more of the island and not just the beach.

----------


## Norton

> We hired a trike (tricycle) to take us to Talipanan Falls. This is the view of White Beach (largest beach in PG) from the highway.

----------


## Norton

> To reach Talipanan Falls, you'll have to pass by the Iraya Mangyan Village and get a guide. Our guide was a local tribesman.











> ^our guide

----------


## Norton

> Trek to Talipanan Falls









> ^first pool, downstream. Some kids were swimming

----------


## Norton

> Reached the 2nd (lower) level of the falls after 40 minutes. Since it was dry season, water level was low.







> ^local kid

----------


## Norton

> Climbed the rocks to reach the 1st level of the falls







> ^small falls; it was dry season

----------


## katie23

^Thanks for the reposts, Norton!

At Talipanan Falls


Going back to Sabang beach

----------


## Norton

> At Talipanan Falls







> Going back to Sabang beach

----------


## Norton

> ^Thanks for the reposts, Norton!


My pleasure. Thanks for the pics.

----------


## katie23

The Mangyan also sell handicrafts. Each stall is owned by a different person.






^our guide also sold coconuts

----------


## Norton

> The Mangyan also sell handicrafts. Each stall is owned by a different person.











> ^our guide also sold coconuts

----------


## TizMe

> Since it was peak season for travelling & being summer season, the port in Batangas was chock full of people.


 I travel out of Batangas Port quite frequently going to Calapan, as TizShe's family live in Oriental Mindoro.

For some reason the port has been chock-a-block full of people the last dew times we've been, even during non-holiday periods. 
I don't know why.
Luckily, we can book the SuperCat online.

----------


## Bettyboo

PG is indeed a nice place to visit. 

Nice pics, Katie.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Thanks Kate. You have inspired me to visit there in oct or november after I catch up with a long lost friend in Manila.

----------


## Airportwo

When I see Puerto Galera mentioned it always reminds me of a chap I used to know called Ole - Danish fellow.

We used to go to PG regularly when I lived in Manilla ~1982, it was undeveloped back then, no mains electric. They used to rent out sail boards, on one trip we all rented boards and tried to learn, we were not very good - apart from Ole, he went far out to sea and we all remarked how well he was doing in-between rum & cokes and San Mig - little did we know he was unable to turn it around and was clinging on for dear life - long story cut short - 24 hours later, after the coast guard had rescued him, Ole was back with us, still alive but suffering! never seen anybody as sun burnt as he was since!

----------


## NamPikToot

> 


I recognise that bag...  :Smile: 

Katie, thanks for the update - you do get around and good on you.

One question if i may, do you ever hire scooters to get about on ? instead of using the local transport.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the greens & comments.

@toot - no, I don't hire scooters since I'm not confident to use one. But scooters can be hired for a day or two - some resorts provide that service. I remember that Badladz Dive Resort (near Mueller Port, where I stayed in 2016) had scooters for rent. For this recent trip, I was with other people, so we just hired trikes. 

@Tizme - maybe PG is more popular these days bcos of the more stringent rules re: Boracay? After the re-opening of Boracay, tourists cannot just go to the island on a whim - you must show advanced booking of accommodations. Unlike before, wherein you could just drop in without prior booking. For PG, you can still go there without advance booking. But it's best to have prior booking if it's peak season, as with most places. 

Last Easter break, there were loads of Chinese tourists in Sabang beach. They also patronized the "ladies of the night". White Beach area is more like a mini Boracay, wherein you have a long stretch of beach and many food establishments. Some firedancers at night too. Mostly Filipinos were at White Beach, while there were more foreigners (whites, Koreans, Chinese) in Sabang Beach - from my observation. My group stayed at Sabang, but we went for dinner at White Beach on our final night, and we saw the difference in the crowd composition.

----------


## katie23

To continue with the pics...

On the next day, we decided to go to another falls, Tukuran Falls, which was farther away, as it's in another town. To go there, one must use the road to Calapan. Tamaraw Falls was along the way, so we stopped by for photo ops.

----------


## NamPikToot

> To continue with the pics...
> 
> On the next day, we decided to go to another falls, Tukuran Falls, which was farther away, as it's in another town. To go there, one must use the road to Calapan. Tamaraw Falls was along the way, so we stopped by for photo ops.


Yea..

----------


## katie23

To go to Tukuran Falls, you could either trek ~45 minutes (with river crossing) or hire a buffalo cart. We chose to do the latter. This was our ride.

----------


## NamPikToot

> To go to Tukuran Falls, you could either trek ~45 minutes (with river crossing) or hire a buffalo cart. We chose to do the latter. This was our ride.


Here you go

----------


## katie23

^thanks toot!  :Smile:  

More of the ride...


^buffalo cooling off


^part of Tukuran River + Falls (downstream)

----------


## katie23

Tukuran Falls.. Only a handful of ppl were there.. When we arrived, the ppl decided to leave, so we had the place to ourselves. We took pics, then swam and enjoyed the water.




^upstream of the falls

----------


## katie23

On the way back, we passed by a hanging bridge and the PG arch. We stopped for some photos.

----------


## katie23

We also stopped by Aplaya Munti, another beach. In 2016, this beach was deserted. This year, it had ppl and an inflatable water park!

----------


## katie23

That last evening, we decided to have dinner at White Beach. We saw some fire dancers.




^you can have photo ops here as well

----------


## katie23

That's it for this year's PG trip. The next day, it was back to Batangas by ferry. The port was again chock full of people returning to Batangas/ Manila after the long weekend. I didn't take pics anymore, since it was a bit chaotic.

For prices of rooms/resorts in PG, you can find a/c rooms from 1,O00 to 5,000 pesos, depending on your budget (1 USD ~ 51 pesos).  Lots on Agoda or Booking. Cheers all!

BTW, thanks Airport 2 for the anecdote. Great story!  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^thanks toot!  
> 
> More of the ride...
> 
> 
> ^buffalo cooling off
> 
> 
> ^part of Tukuran River + Falls (downstream)


Sorry for the delay.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Tukuran Falls.. Only a handful of ppl were there.. When we arrived, the ppl decided to leave, so we had the place to ourselves. We took pics, then swam and enjoyed the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^upstream of the falls


Looks like a really pleasant walk

----------


## NamPikToot

> On the way back, we passed by a hanging bridge and the PG arch. We stopped for some photos.


been over some richety one like those, that looks well maintained

----------


## NamPikToot

> We also stopped by Aplaya Munti, another beach. In 2016, this beach was deserted. This year, it had ppl and an inflatable water park!


.....

----------


## NamPikToot

> That last evening, we decided to have dinner at White Beach. We saw some fire dancers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^you can have photo ops here as well


really nice trip Katie.

----------


## Norton

> "ladies of the night"


Pics please.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I think she means vampires. They look like this Norts:

----------


## Bettyboo

I would like to go back to PG; it is quite a nice trip down from Manilla, through the pier and quite easy travel around the island (I didn't visit anywhere near as many places as Katie).

----------

